# A Manicure For Audrey (Breakfast At Tiffany's Inspired Manicure)



## Diava (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you like this mani, I had a lot of fun printing the nail designs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Nail Polish - China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!  And very creative.  If only I could stand having my nails long enough to do something like this.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2011)

I dont like the color of the polish but I do like how you decorated your nails. Your nails are long and I wish I could get mine to get that long but it doesnt ever happened and it wnt now that I have a kid lol.


----------

